# Best Hydroponic Nutrients???



## CFornell (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm new to this site, and growing. Ive started my first grow op, and started with Ionic, i know its a matter of personal preference for the most part but i was heard alot of good things on the Humboldt County Line...

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## fatman7574 (Apr 27, 2010)

You really have to watch out with the Humbolt formulations as most contain no calcium and most do not have all necessary trace elements for inert hydroponics. There are many good tow part and three part formulations. I would avoid supplements. Supplements are more geared towrad orgainic grows and often cause problems used with chemical nutrients. Most addittions (magnesium, calcium, iron, phophorus and potash) are really more to counter the inbalances common in recirculating nutrient reserviors that are seldom changed out. The plants do not have increased needs but the reservoirs have increased amounts of their nutrient minerals tied up in buffers thereby causing deficiencies of nutrients. They are in the reservior but not available to the plants.

The only really good nutrients are those mixed especially for your needs. However most growers have no way of determining those needs.


----------



## tighty (Apr 27, 2010)

reccomend any fatman?


----------



## CyberSecks (Apr 27, 2010)

well advanced nutrients are supposed to be good but pricey.
i tried ionic and its very salty i get that white coat of salt everywhere.
i like the general hydroponics flora series.

not to expensive but always done well in the past


----------



## meowmix (Apr 27, 2010)

every side by side test ive seen say Advanced Nutrients are not only the best, but they are better by a mile by just about every other product. Ive heard Canna and Botanicare is awesome, but I bet if you tested them, AN would come out on top (pretty sure AN already beat Canna).


----------



## fatman7574 (Apr 27, 2010)

AN's two part is really no better than GH two part formulation and AN is a great deal more expensive. If you actually looked at a comparison analysis they are very nearly the same once mixed. AN really has only one advantage. That is Fat Milkie's bravado and relentless deceptive ramblings and advertising. AN has no more aceess to miracle nutrient formulation data than anyone else. (IE there are no miracles or new discoveries in nutrient formulations). Some mj nutrient manafacturers just have higher ethical standards than Fat Mikie of AN so they do not try to sell bunk supplements and twisted "new" formulations just to make increased sells and profits.

AN is also no better than Canna, AN is simply more concentrated. Botanicare's chemical nutrients are also every bit as good as AN's two parts formulations. The ratios of ingrediants are about the same for all the major mj manafacturer's two part standard formulations, but concentrations vary. IE 2-2-2 is the same as 4-4-4, the 4-4-4 is just twice as concentrated. The high concentration fertolzers are actually supplying you withless micronutrients as when you dilute the higher concentration formulas twice as much your also only getting half as much micronutrients as they do not increase those concentrations like they do the major nutrients. IE they this so as to increase their profits not so as to provide a better deal for the buyer. Their actual fertilizer ingrediants cost is very, very minimal. Typically less than $2.50 per gallon of concentrate for the standard two part formulations.

Some like AN spend too much on advertising and expect larger profits so they simply charge more.


----------



## CFornell (Apr 27, 2010)

Cool thanks everyone for all the advice...Has anyone tried the Technaflora Recipe for Success. I"m leaning toward that because of the entire kit you can buy all at once for like 40 bucks....


----------



## CFornell (Apr 27, 2010)

Also i definitely would have to agree with the salt build up with the Ionic!!


----------



## dregs (Apr 28, 2010)

CFornell said:


> Cool thanks everyone for all the advice...Has anyone tried the Technaflora Recipe for Success. I"m leaning toward that because of the entire kit you can buy all at once for like 40 bucks....


My first run was with this.. I was not only un-impressed but the $40 kit is not enough to do a whole grow. Don't be fooled. Although I am slowly switching to AN for simplicity's sake Canna is a great nutrient with great results. This is what I am currently using with some additives.


----------



## UrbanAerO (Apr 28, 2010)

Does anyone else use House and Garden Van de Zwaan?? Hows it compare to others?


----------



## DMG3528 (Apr 29, 2010)

TechnaFlora nutes are awsome.
I have used them for years. They also play nice with other nutes so if you want to use some one elses in the end of your flower, you can with no probs.
Real reasonable on the wallet as well.
Good luck!


----------



## DivinePower (Apr 29, 2010)

If I had to do it any differently then I am currently doing it - I would be starting to do more research on mixing my own nutes, possibly complimented with a couple of AN's boosters.

But for now since I dont have the space to experiment I am using what has always worked amazing for me - and that's AN's line up. For the longest time all I used was their three part system plus Nirvana and Big Bud. Trying out Bud Candy this time around too. If I was growing on a larger scale I would probably try experimenting faster - but currently I'm only having to buy nutes once a year so the money invested just isn't that bad to me at the moment.

Plant in my avatar was grown in soil using AN's GMB, BB and Nirvana as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## greengenius (Apr 29, 2010)

I use canna aqua vega and aqua flores 2 part. Only thing i've added this round is Hydroplex by botanicare. I was given a free sample and saw some awesome results in a trainwreck strain i was growing. The second wind it got near the end of flowering was stellar compared to previous grows. 

I agree with Fatman as it's all in the numbers on the bottle. The pictures on the label and the claims are simply that... marketing, not actual results.

If you want a higher yield get a better yielding plant and treat it right.


----------



## CFornell (Apr 30, 2010)

yea i was wonderin about that hydoplex, i got that free sample too, i think i"ll try it out...did you use as directed?


----------



## DivinePower (Apr 30, 2010)

greengenius said:


> . The pictures on the label and the claims are simply that... marketing, not actual results.


I'd say you are 100% wrong there. You get awesome results with their products. But everyone wants to whine and complain because they market the crap out of their stuff and its a little pricer then the rest. I am willing to be the farm that if they didn't market it as much and the price was lower like some other products - everyone and their mother would be using the stuff.


----------



## DjAeroFluxxx (Apr 30, 2010)

im running AN's Iguana Grow and Bloom, Voodoo Juice, Piranha and Tarantula, sensisym, organic b and Bud Candy, along with some Cal- Mag and Liquid Karma, i ran out of sensizym about half way through and had to get H & G's Zen but my ladies are looking amazing, and i can really tell that bud candy is gonna make them taste amazing but i did spend some money on the nutrients well see if its really worth it after i chop them down and cure them which shoudl be done by end of may.


----------



## greengenius (Apr 30, 2010)

CFornell said:


> yea i was wonderin about that hydoplex, i got that free sample too, i think i"ll try it out...did you use as directed?


 I used the whole bottle they gave me, which is about 1/2 dose in my 100 gal res. Yesterday I used the full 5 ml/gal for the first time on the PK I have on week 5. They slept fine and look great this morning. No curved leaves or any type of stress at 2.2 EC


DivinePower said:


> I'd say you are 100% wrong there. You get awesome results with their products. But everyone wants to whine and complain because they market the crap out of their stuff and its a little pricer then the rest. I am willing to be the farm that if they didn't market it as much and the price was lower like some other products - everyone and their mother would be using the stuff.


"awesome results" equates to what exactly? If AN's products are so revolutionary and amazing, wouldn't their name stand for itself without the gimmicks and branding shoved down your throat? Isn't it all about bud mass and weight in the end? I'm willing to bet *my* farm that if their products actually made that much of a difference, no one would give a shit about the cost and there would be no controversy.


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 30, 2010)

I used AN for years. I dont like them. Too expensive, too finicky.

Now using Humboldt Nutrients, and am happy again.


----------



## CFornell (Apr 30, 2010)

lol thats why when i posted "i know its a matter of personal preference"...haha i was just hoping to get some opinions based on personal experience. cant we all just get along

And by the way, i would have to say i've gotten a alot of good insight...thanks everyone!


----------



## DivinePower (Apr 30, 2010)

Glad you still got something out of it dood. Good luck on your grow!


----------



## NuGroR (May 3, 2010)

I use General Hydroponics Flora Series. I've only had two grows and they were both healthy. Due to my inexperience, they were not "tight" buds. I was bummed... until I tried it! Now I'm proud!

Nevertheless, I'm using the same nutrients and system on my current grow. 

It was recommended by a dear friend who is helping me learn. That is what he uses and I wanted to reproduce his system. 

I went to the GH website and looked at the Nutrient Calculator. Does anyone know how to adapt this schedule to our uses? 

More specifically, How many weeks are cloning (2), then how many weeks are Veg (2-3), then of course the Flowering is based on the strain. So how do we put this information into the nutrient calculator?


----------



## SnugenZ (Aug 2, 2010)

Bump. Does anyone have any suggestions for a first time 5 gal DWC grow? Thanks in advance people.


----------



## CFornell (Aug 3, 2010)

Between fox farm and ionic, in my dwc, ionic worked much better, but I used the entire feeding schedule which can get kinda pricey


----------



## ThcPatient.Co (Aug 3, 2010)

house and garden hands down!
AN are just money hungry fools and are marketing geniuses(hence got all you other fools wasting money on useless products thinking its soo great) haha
but whattever keep using AN i dont are its my advantage!


----------



## dbkick (Aug 17, 2010)

marketing isn't shit without backing it up, I used all AN products my first grow, yield was massive, sure it wasn't anywhere close to a gram a watt but I didn't have control of my environment, now I do but I'm finding some problems now that I've added a few more AN additives, rootzone additives. sensizym and voodoo juice to be exact. At first I just started with the voodoo juice but had a root issue I thought needed enzymes to address in a couple of my other plants , so I bought some sensizym and gave all my plants a round even though there were only three of the six with the issue. Now my nice white roots (from the voodoo juice alone) are brown and pretty fucking ugly atm but Ive read in a couple days they'll come out of that , its the sensizym. dunno if thats the fact or not but I'm waiting it out holding off h2o2 since it will kill my expensive rootzone bugs. have a look at this link and lemme know what you think...... https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/358627-roots.html#post4526122


----------



## dbkick (Aug 17, 2010)

SnugenZ said:


> Bump. Does anyone have any suggestions for a first time 5 gal DWC grow? Thanks in advance people.


 Forget the buckets, go aerospring...... its more or less a form of dwc but not really, its not true aeroponics because spray has to be atomized much more than a water pump and sprinkler heads will do. See https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/346967-my-first-grow.html#post4373353 for what I think are some decent ideas for a aerospring unit, 60 bux per unit and you're good to go.


----------



## CFornell (Aug 17, 2010)

Isn't that just dwc aeroponics... 360 sprayers on the roots right?

What do you mean atomized?


----------



## bud man jay (Aug 17, 2010)

Im using Fox Farm and Advanced Nutrients side by side (spent a lot on nutes i know) in dwc same lighting and everything and guess who's winning?


----------



## dbkick (Aug 17, 2010)

CFornell said:


> Isn't that just dwc aeroponics... 360 sprayers on the roots right?
> 
> What do you mean atomized?


 The spray has to be a certain size of droplet, was thinking it was like 5 microns but that seems small. The tote I made has 180 degree sprayers and much needed filtering( or your sprayer heads will clog).Yes as I stated, this design has been referred to as aerospring, it is basically just dwc with a twist but I think its a lot better than just dwc.


----------



## dbkick (Aug 17, 2010)

bud man jay said:


> Im using Fox Farm and Advanced Nutrients side by side (spent a lot on nutes i know) in dwc same lighting and everything and guess who's winning?


My guess would be AN.


----------



## DUBS Doobious (Aug 17, 2010)

fatman7574 said:


> AN's two part is really no better than GH two part formulation and AN is a great deal more expensive. If you actually looked at a comparison analysis they are very nearly the same once mixed. AN really has only one advantage. That is Fat Milkie's bravado and relentless deceptive ramblings and advertising. AN has no more aceess to miracle nutrient formulation data than anyone else. (IE there are no miracles or new discoveries in nutrient formulations). Some mj nutrient manafacturers just have higher ethical standards than Fat Mikie of AN so they do not try to sell bunk supplements and twisted "new" formulations just to make increased sells and profits.
> 
> AN is also no better than Canna, AN is simply more concentrated. Botanicare's chemical nutrients are also every bit as good as AN's two parts formulations. The ratios of ingrediants are about the same for all the major mj manafacturer's two part standard formulations, but concentrations vary. IE 2-2-2 is the same as 4-4-4, the 4-4-4 is just twice as concentrated. The high concentration fertolzers are actually supplying you withless micronutrients as when you dilute the higher concentration formulas twice as much your also only getting half as much micronutrients as they do not increase those concentrations like they do the major nutrients. IE they this so as to increase their profits not so as to provide a better deal for the buyer. Their actual fertilizer ingrediants cost is very, very minimal. Typically less than $2.50 per gallon of concentrate for the standard two part formulations.
> 
> Some like AN spend too much on advertising and expect larger profits so they simply charge more.


two things about AN, better non-ionic chelates, and correct quantities of Phosporous. thats all I can say. Do your research.


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 18, 2010)

dyna-gro if you are new and want to keep things simple


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 19, 2010)

* The Nutrient Mix
* 

*Cloners:*
150ml Clonex
Veg systems:
125ml Cal-Mag Plus
175ml Liquid Karma
550ml Pure Blend Pro Vegetative Formula
*
Flowering Systems:*
250ml Cal-Mag Plus
250ml Sweet
175ml Liquid Karma
550ml Pure Blend Pro Bloom 

Mix all the nutrients in a recycled gallon milk container. Add water and shake well. The whole mix will take an 18 gal reservoir to 2900 PPM.

Add about half of the mix and check your PPM. It will be low so you will have to keep adding nutrients until you get it to 2000 PPM.

It is easy to add more nutrients but hard to take them out. If you go over you have to drain some nutrients /water from the res and add more plain water.

That's why you want to take it slow at first.

Always adjust your PH after you set your nutrients PPM.
Fill the res with water and start adding the nutrient formula until it reaches the correct PPM. 

What PPM level you run depends a lot on what strain you are running. 1700-2000 PPM is a safe number to start at but some strains can handle over 3000 PPM.

Every couple of days I add water. As the plants use up the nutrients you will have to add more formula. It's really too easy!

All you need is a cheap PPM meter. You need a PPM meter that goes to at least 2000 PPM. Stick it in the water and read the number.

Same with PH. Just put the meter in the water and it will tell you the PH. If it is below 5.8 you add PH up. If is above 5.8 you add PH down.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Aug 19, 2010)

Don't get chased off Ionic. I've grown mountains of herb with Ionic. You do need to add some other goodies to it, like superthrive, hygrozime, than some flowering boosters when you go to bloom. It's perfectly good stuff. It's affordable, easy to make adjustments, and you don't have to spend countless hours like the rest of us measuring 5 different parts of nutrients. Geez, I have a fing calculator in my room so I can get everything right, and it's guesswork at best to get the right EC when you add water. IMHO, ionic is perfect for newbies.

My house and garden I use costs so much money its nuts, but it's the best, and I have a lot of practice in not killing my babies. Wait until you get a couple of crops under your belt than step it up in quality of products.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Aug 19, 2010)

StinkBud said:


> * The Nutrient Mix
> *
> 
> *Cloners:*
> ...


3000 ppm, really? That's nuts. You must have some agressive strains going. Thats like an EC of 3.5. Crazy.


----------



## Tahmi.Guhnn (Aug 20, 2010)

greengenius said:


> Isn't it all about bud mass and weight in the end? I'm willing to bet *my* farm that if their products actually made that much of a difference, no one would give a shit about the cost and there would be no controversy.


touche' my friend


----------



## tonylarock (Nov 22, 2010)

I love you guys, but not in a gay way.


----------



## CFornell (Nov 22, 2010)

That's random...but thanx I guess


----------



## jakesteed (Nov 23, 2010)

Cutting edge three part is the industry standard in Humboldt.


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 23, 2010)

Having good results so far with Greenleaf Nutrients


----------



## EgoPrime (Nov 23, 2010)

I use General Hydroponics 3 - Part flora series. For my mother plants I use a mild 1:1:1 G:M:B ratio depending on their size, they grow quickly and always look nice.

For flowering I use the Lucas Formula, which is about a 1:2 ratio of Micro to Bloom, starting with 8ml per gallon. I get sticky colas.


----------



## NorCalTransplant (Nov 23, 2010)

EgoPrime said:


> I use General Hydroponics 3 - Part flora series. For my mother plants I use a mild 1:1:1 G:M:B ratio depending on their size, they grow quickly and always look nice.
> 
> For flowering I use the Lucas Formula, which is about a 1:2 ratio of Micro to Bloom, starting with 8ml per gallon. I get sticky colas.


I was just going to ask if anyone had used the Lucas formula. What kind of system do you have set up?


----------



## newbie12345 (Nov 23, 2010)

I use an assload of stuff hollands secret 3 part, sm90, super b+, m.o.a.b, cal mag, and some mollasses carb stuff the hydro store guy makes, he gave me this chart to follow and everything I was blown away by the results no burning or anything oh yeah also used snowstorm as well just bought this stuff called bloombastic anyone had any uccess with it?


----------



## Montanabis (Nov 23, 2010)

I've been running botanicare for a couple years now (pro veg, pro bloom, sweet citrus, cal mag, and liquid karma) with very good results. If you want to push your bud that extra mile you can pay almost twice as much for a ton of AN products but the difference may or may not be worth it to you. Grade A bud or Grade A+ bud it still will be the chron.


----------



## onebadSandman (Nov 23, 2010)

Good read fatman7574, thats gonna keep me using GH(Lucas Formula). wanted to try sumthin new next run, but all the products out there can make it a little much...Its makes it hard for some one startin out to get good info with no fillers,and a keepin it simple, with good results is the way to go. think i will stay with GH but try the Flora series.


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 23, 2010)

for whatever its worth. I'm a big fan of botanicare without allot of the other additives like "bud blast off super explosion blood money booster" (oh, you mean enzymes and phosphorous? ok). Quality products, decent prices, good results. 

my formula..
Veg.. 
BC grow
Cal Mag
Dash of superthrive.
Myco inoculate drench of table 

Flower...
BC bloom
Cal Mag
Liquid Karma
SensiZymme
Liquid light foliar feed for carbos...


----------



## Marlowe (Nov 23, 2010)

Gimicks... Gimicks! Its all fucking gimicks! Fuck em all... Some Dueshbags get paid alot of money to sell you their shit! Let my experience (mistakes) save you from the first pitfall of growing... MARKETING!!! Dont buy in!!!


I think Bill Hicks had a piece on marketing...


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 23, 2010)

meowmix said:


> every side by side test ive seen say Advanced Nutrients are not only the best, but they are better by a mile by just about every other product. Ive heard Canna and Botanicare is awesome, but I bet if you tested them, AN would come out on top (pretty sure AN already beat Canna).


Nice Pic...


----------



## SwiftGrow (Nov 23, 2010)

Good to know I just started a new medical operation and this time im using advanced nutrients. So far I'm amazed how fast the Caylx have appeared on the flowering girls and the veg flood table does well aswell. Recently I tried using Juicy roots and b-52 to clone and wow it works great. I cannot wait to see how things go. GH Flora series is not chelated last i checked which makes it harder for plants to absorb in hydroponic systems but someone please correct me if im wrong. I chose advanced because they tested there nutes on MARIJUANA not tomatoes, carrots and other stuff that I do not use advanced nutrients for. Advanced Nutrients is very pricey but cut back on plant count and increase yield per plant so much that is does not matter in the end.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/384835-swiftgrow-journal.html


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 24, 2010)

Marlowe said:


> Gimicks... Gimicks! Its all fucking gimicks! Fuck em all... Some Dueshbags get paid alot of money to sell you their shit! Let my experience (mistakes) save you from the first pitfall of growing... MARKETING!!! Dont buy in!!!
> 
> 
> I think Bill Hicks had a piece on marketing...


Huh, that a very interesting product line I'll have to try that one.


----------



## Ision (Nov 24, 2010)

Seems no one really uses Canna then?

I have seen it mentioned but no one says they use it as yet.... I have just started my first ever grow and have gone with Canna Aqua 2 part, I cannot compair it with others but from what I have so far I'm very happy with the proformance (Veg anyway only just flicked to 12/12). I will take some pics tonight and post them up so you can see.


----------



## Montanabis (Nov 24, 2010)

Sweet I've been wanting to check out canna more and can't wait for those pics. what strains?


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Nov 24, 2010)

Ision said:


> Seems no one really uses Canna then?
> 
> I have seen it mentioned but no one says they use it as yet.... I have just started my first ever grow and have gone with Canna Aqua 2 part, I cannot compair it with others but from what I have so far I'm very happy with the proformance (Veg anyway only just flicked to 12/12). I will take some pics tonight and post them up so you can see.


A buddy of mine grew AK-48 with Canna's line pretty successful grow. All grew one hermied.


----------



## cephalopod (Nov 24, 2010)

bud man jay said:


> Im using Fox Farm and Advanced Nutrients side by side (spent a lot on nutes i know) in dwc same lighting and everything and guess who's winning?


 Who's that?


----------



## beardogg (Nov 30, 2010)

Had very good results With the full botanicare line. Havent seen anyone mention their Hydroplex. That stuff did some good work on my ladies.
I've seen Canna get used but really cant tell a whole lot of diference and for the $$$ it seems only their Rhizo is worth it.


----------



## jayme001 (Dec 1, 2010)

I am using Ionic and must admit, like what was mentioned earlier in this thread, I am getting the salty deposits everywhere. There was me thinking it was the water itself..... When growing in hydro, should you still flush out and just use 6.0ph water and leave out the nutes in the lat two week before harvest???


----------



## FirsTime (Dec 1, 2010)

Currently using Canna Aqua Vega in my hydro grow and love it. 

Also I got seeds from Goldenseed


----------



## onehandedroller (Dec 1, 2010)

I am using technaflora BC Boost, Bloom, and Grow. Good results, small perpetual grow.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Dec 1, 2010)

Humbolt Nutrients

And there's a difference between Humbolt Nutrients and Humbolt Countys Own


----------



## mullen91 (Nov 15, 2011)

i would try usings aqua vega ,then for budding use aqua flores big bud ,overdrive then final phase


----------



## noxiously (Nov 15, 2011)

Check out Green Planet, good line of products that are easy to use, only bad thing is it takes alot. Advanced Nutes are pretty good too. Looking for a good line of products for a decent price that doesn't use alot.


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 15, 2011)

vitalink max


----------



## Tamorin (Nov 15, 2011)

GENERAL HYDROPONICS, KEEP IT SIMPLE, RECIRCULATING SCHEDULE WITH DRY KOOL BLOOM AT 1/2 WAY THRU BLOOM. With Co2 I get 2 lbs per 1000 watt Hps. No joke took 5 grows to dial it in perfect, sad truth is I got sick of photographing my grows I only got one pic of the best one lol.


----------



## Broncos Fan (Aug 5, 2012)

For my first grow, what brand and kinds of nutrients do you use? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (Aug 5, 2012)

Broncos Fan said:


> For my first grow, what brand and kinds of nutrients do you use? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


As long as the fertilizer is made specifically for hydroponics, any brand is fine. They are all made from the same group of chemicals. I always preferred the General Hydroponics flora three part, but there are lots of good two part formulas that I would use too. See what your hydro store guy recommends for each stage of growth. Tell him you want to keep things simple for now.


----------



## Smyth77 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey guys, just registered after reading the thread and taking a lot on board! I am 3 grows in using a tent with four buckets and using a 600w light, been using green haze A+B grow and bloom. 
1st grow was great got 25 ounce out of 4 bubblers. 
2nd grow was fine until i flipped the lights to 12/12 for Bloom and the leaves started going yellow? was advised to add epsom salts which seemed to do the trick! got 15 ounce out of 4 bubblers. 
3rd grow went well again until 2wks after i flipped them, i had already added the epsom salts so i was flummoxed!!! Eventually a grower informed me after eliminated deduction that it was the nuits! 

So the question i have for you are.....

1. what are the best nuits to use for my set up... AN or Canna or others?
2. Do i need to be adding additives 2wks into bloom?

Thanks in advance and please excuse my ignorance, Been surfing and watching videos for a year and really need some good direction! 

Peace...


----------



## CFornell (Dec 15, 2012)

Well one thing I can tell ya is when your plants have been vegging for x amount of weeks, then you switch the lights to flower, they don't automatically start flowering. What I'm getting at, is that you should consider giving them half bloom half veg nutes the first week in, then taper it off. Second week try going 25/75 grow bloom. If you notice the first couple weeks of flower the plant is still growing very rapidly, creating more foliage and producing more bud sites. I got these ideas from Danny danko of high times, from his podcast. It's not something I made up, all the pros he invites on his show recommend the same thing, hope that helps you out.


----------



## oceangreen (Dec 16, 2012)

dbkick said:


> Forget the buckets, go aerospring...... its more or less a form of dwc but not really, its not true aeroponics because spray has to be atomized much more than a water pump and sprinkler heads will do. See https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/346967-my-first-grow.html#post4373353 for what I think are some decent ideas for a aerospring unit, 60 bux per unit and you're good to go.



really...db... i though you were a UC guy, and now you do some hybrid aer/dwc with encaved spraying...lol


----------



## Chickenchoker (Feb 6, 2015)

human pooh is the best nutrients trust me


----------



## TWS (Feb 6, 2015)

minerals, not chemicals .


----------



## thenasty1 (Feb 7, 2015)

i recommend botanicare + pondzyme. works best for me out of everything ive tried.


----------



## churchhaze (Feb 7, 2015)

Calcium nitrate
potassium nitrate
monopotassium phosphate
magnesium sulfate
iron sulfate
sodium borate
manganese sulfate
sodium molybdate


----------



## joespit (Feb 7, 2015)

I've been liking hydroponic research's veg+bloom a real simple dry formula that's pretty easy to stay ontop of. So far it's been nice for me


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 8, 2015)

I like Veg+bloom. Keep it simple.


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 8, 2015)

Do the greenleaf nutrients contain silica and aminos and a good cal / mag ratio? Sounds decent, I've never heard anything about the company so I'll look into it. I like using one part nutrients that work for vegging and bloom phase that contain everything in one powder. Makes things so much easier.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 9, 2015)

squarepush3r said:


>


This looks almost too good to be true.
I'm def trying them out. Wow!


AlphaPhase said:


> Do the greenleaf nutrients contain silica and aminos and a good cal / mag ratio? Sounds decent, I've never heard anything about the company so I'll look into it. I like using one part nutrients that work for vegging and bloom phase that contain everything in one powder. Makes things so much easier.


Click on the "please visit products webpage" button. It will then give you all the details, it took me a minute to find it, being on a phone and all to.

And then for example,this is what comes up for their clone of H&G's cocos

Bad Ass


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 9, 2015)

@churchhaze
Wut up bro. Hey, do you think that greenleaf is legit? I've heard their name before, but never had looked into them until now. I've been wanting to make up my own from scratch, but I would pay a little for someone to do it for me If they're legit, I'm gonna save shitloads
I'm gonna look into switching to geiko tomorrow also


----------



## churchhaze (Feb 9, 2015)

I have never used them, but I can't see why it wouldn't work. It contains the right ingredients Potassium monobasic phosphate is just another common name for monopotassium phosphate btw (KH2PO4).

There are a lot of other cheap hydroponic nutes i'd rather try if I didn't already make my own. What confuses me is that chart says Jack's professional is the cheapest, and I think that brand is still too expensive! lol

The ones that look interesting are similar to Jack's pro hydroponics.  One part is high K, and the other part is calcium nitrate.

The company I get my dry salts from has their own dry mixes like Jack's hydro as well. I've never used their premixed nutes, but i'm sure they just use the salts they sell to make it.

https://www.cropking.com/catalog/nutrients-nutrients-and-additives/hydro-gro-leafy-greens
https://www.cropking.com/catalog/nutrients-nutrients-and-additives/hydro-gro-vine-crops

There are actually a lot of brands jumping on the "jacks professional hydro clone" 2 part dry where 1 part is calcium nitrate. It's nice because it lets you mix and match calcium nitrate instead of having to use GH flora micro or "cal-mag+".... ugh....

https://www.cropking.com/catalog/nutrients-nutrients-and-additives/calcium-nitrate-greenhouse-grade
https://www.cropking.com/catalog/nutrients-nutrients-and-additives/mono-potassium-phosphate
https://www.cropking.com/catalog/nutrients-nutrients-and-additives/potassium-nitrate




Aeroknow said:


> @churchhaze
> Wut up bro. Hey, do you think that greenleaf is legit? I've heard their name before, but never had looked into them until now. I've been wanting to make up my own from salts, but I would pay a little for someone to do it for me If they're legit, I'm gonna save shitloads
> I'm gonna look into switching to geiko tomorrow also


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 9, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> I have never used them, but I can't see why it wouldn't work. It contains the right ingredients Potassium monobasic phosphate is just another common name for monopotassium phosphate btw (KH2PO4).
> 
> There are a lot of other cheap hydroponic nutes i'd rather try if I didn't already make my own. What confuses me is that chart says Jack's professional is the cheapest, and I think that brand is still too expensive! lol
> 
> ...


Rite on.
I think I'm gonna give their h&g cocos clone a shot. The Mg seems a little low for my liking, but epsom salt is cheap as hell. Rite. I'm excited.
I love simplicity. I have stoner buddies that take care of grows, and the easier the better IMO.
It still will not be as cheap as making my own from scratch, like you do. But still, much cheaper than hydro store bought nutes. Thx for your input dude


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 9, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> This looks almost too good to be true.
> I'm def trying them out. Wow!
> 
> Click on the "please visit products webpage" button. It will then give you all the details, it took me a minute to find it, being on a phone and all to.
> ...


Right on dude, how many lbs is it for $35? Have you tried veg+bloom, they have RO, Tap water and dirt versions and also will take a tap water sample and custom make a formula for your tap water. I use RO version with my tap water. Only one mix, it works for veg and flower. It's also made in california  They have a formula for coco too, called HD.

http://www.hydroponic-research.com/our-products/


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 10, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> I have never used them, but I can't see why it wouldn't work. It contains the right ingredients Potassium monobasic phosphate is just another common name for monopotassium phosphate btw (KH2PO4).
> 
> There are a lot of other cheap hydroponic nutes i'd rather try if I didn't already make my own. What confuses me is that chart says Jack's professional is the cheapest, and I think that brand is still too expensive! lol
> 
> ...


Ok, so actually their shit doesn't look to be much cheaper than the Maxi Series. I pay $300 for a 5gallon bucket(50lbs). So, 6 bucks a pound. And it appears to be just about as concentrated as greenleafs.
Back to the drawing board. Not that there is anything wrong with the Maxi, IMO, as far as quality/results.
I don't know why i've always looked the other way when it comes to jacks. I might have to check that out first, before finally jumping into the "made from scratch" method like you Church. Baby steps! Lol


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 10, 2015)

UrbanAerO said:


> Does anyone else use House and Garden Van de Zwaan?? Hows it compare to others?


Sucks


----------



## churchhaze (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm not sure which the best price is to be honest, since I never used any of them. If they have the same ingredients and ratios, however, I'm sure they're the same thing so you could just find the cheapest one.

The way I originally started using dry salts years ago was by replacing GH flora bloom with monopotassium phosphate and magnesium sulfate. Then, when I ran out of flora micro, I used calcium nitrate instead . I saw terrible iron deficiency so I added iron sulfate. That was all it took really. Since then, it's all been about tweaking, but even that first attempt took a crop to harvest.

Basically you can use potassium nitrate instead of GH flora grow, calcium nitrate instead of GH flora micro, and monopotassium phosphate for GH flora bloom. Then get magnesium sulfate and add the magnesium missing, and iron sulfate or EDTA.



Aeroknow said:


> Ok, so actually their shit doesn't look to be much cheaper than the Maxi Series. I pay $300 for a 5gallon bucket(50lbs). So, 6 bucks a pound. And it appears to be just about as concentrated as greenleafs.
> Back to the drawing board. Not that there is anything wrong with the Maxi, IMO, as far as quality/results.
> I don't know why i've always looked the other way when it comes to jacks. I might have to check that out first, before finally jumping into the "made from scratch" method like you Church. Baby steps! Lol


----------



## churchhaze (Feb 10, 2015)

Back then, I didn't even bother with molybdenum, manganese, boron, zinc, copper, and still had decent results, in fact I still can't tell what those elements do since adding them. I add Mo, Mn, and B now, and have no clue if they actually help. I'm told they're essential, so I add them... lol. I just add enough Mo, Mn and B to get it to "Hoagland formula" levels, and assume hoagland was a bright guy, why not? hehe

I still do not add a source of zinc or copper. I'm guessing the pipes provide enough of this. I chop up 1 post 1983 penny into slices and put 1 slice in each DWC tote... for good luck of course.


----------



## churchhaze (Feb 10, 2015)

Whatever product that is, it looks like a great formula. Derived from the same stuff as every other good hydro brand!! Inorganic nitrate salts!



AlphaPhase said:


> View attachment 3348022


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 10, 2015)

Right on, it's just a salt based product, expensive as gold lol. I like it but it's too expensive, it's got a few extra goodies in it but not worth the extra price imo, though i really liked it and if it was 1/2 the price I'd like it even more lol


----------



## churchhaze (Feb 10, 2015)

Buying all 9 ingredients in the "Derived from" section would likely be cheaper and actually simpler and more straight forward than getting 9 bottles from AN (like people do). You don't need the potassium sulfate btw. I find that magnesium sulfate, if the only source of magnesium, provides the perfect amount of both magnesium and sulfate. Magnesium sulfate (heptahydrate) is 9.9% Mg and 13% S by mass. (the rest of that is mostly oxygen atoms). Potassium sulfate will spike up sulfate levels. You can more than enough potassium using potassium nitrate and monopotassium phosphate, easily.

It looks like they came to the same conclusion about zinc as i did. It's not even worth the DIYer to have a separate ingredient for it, but it still worked well you said! I always find it funny when people diagnose a zinc deficiency in the help section, as if anyone knows what a zinc deficiency looks like. Try purposefully getting a zinc deficiency for reference of what it looks like. Good luck. Even with RO water, you probably still won't be able to distinguish the symptoms from zinc deficiency.



AlphaPhase said:


> Right on, it's just a salt based product, expensive as gold lol. I like it but it's too expensive, it's got a few extra goodies in it but not worth the extra price imo, though i really liked it and if it was 1/2 the price I'd like it even more lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh man, I would shoot myself in the face if I had to use AN lol. I once thought I had a zinc deficency, it turned out to be a mag def (looks almost identical and I never had mag deficiencies until I grew og's, so I had no idea what was going on lol ) - I'd like to mix my own nutes sometime but I really like the ease of a one part ready to go mix, makes life so much easier. Hey, do you add sulfur by any chance to your mix? If not, I suggest trying it, you'll never look back


----------



## churchhaze (Feb 10, 2015)

You probably just read this part, but yes. I use sulfur in the form of magnesium sulfate only. 

Magnesium sulfate (heptahydrate) is 9.9% Mg and 13% S by mass.

I use 6.13g for 4 gallons in a tote as the only source of both Mg and S.

That gives about 40ppm Mg and 57ppm S in 4 gallons of water.



AlphaPhase said:


> Oh man, I would shoot myself in the face if I had to use AN lol. I once thought I had a zinc deficency, it turned out to be a mag def (looks almost identical and I never had mag deficiencies until I grew og's, so I had no idea what was going on lol ) - I'd like to mix my own nutes sometime but I really like the ease of a one part ready to go mix, makes life so much easier. Hey, do you add sulfur by any chance to your mix? If not, I suggest trying it, you'll never look back


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 10, 2015)

Woops, totally missed that part. That's awesome, it has to be nice to have a custom formula and know exactly what's in it, make me some custom nutes!! lol, just kidding, sort of


----------



## churchhaze (Feb 10, 2015)

that's it. It's for hard water though, so if you're using RO, you will have to use more calcium. The pH down (nitric acid) is included in the formula)







AlphaPhase said:


> Woops, totally missed that part. That's awesome, it has to be nice to have a custom formula and know exactly what's in it, make me some custom nutes!! lol, just kidding, sort of


----------



## Lighterfighter (Feb 10, 2015)

I used HOUSE AND GARDEN. I had issues with coco later repeatedly with their coco, but using recirculating system. I found out that was bad and this round the seems better w the aqua. Im happy so far. I use coco and flood 2x a day for aeration purposes and salt build up. ionic is good but heavy and made for hard water i believe. I heard heavy 16 is good. I have tried dutch master gold too that was fine. I mean really man, its a matter of many variables that need to be in check. as long as this is the case, your straight. I called h and g after repeat issues to find that the rep who converted me missinformed me. Also I found he doesn't work at the store any more took 3 mo to find that all out tho.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 10, 2015)

I have always been a fan of Fox Farm it always ends up being my go to... Blue Planet nutrients have a nice line that's pretty hard to screw up and very reasonable in price with great results.. A new line I'm just starting to get into and know lotta good results is the Heavy 16 line . I have run Humboldt's Own deep Fusion line and really like it too. Things that just aren't worth it are Advanced nutrients . Its mostly hype. They are over priced too many break downs to make profit and usually those who seem to like them never bought and have run them they just hear or say they see great things. Dutch master isn't a good one either....So Fox farm,Heavy16,Blue Planet, Humboldts Own Deep Fusion Line are all good in my opinion and I have run most of these in dozens of grows except the Heavy16 which I'm just getting into now but I have buddies using it and killing it with great results.I almost forgot Canna..Canna is a great product might not be for a beginner but after getting used to hydro its very good too


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 10, 2015)

Right on dude! That's awesome, very much appreciated!! I use tap water (about 150ppm tops)- freaking A man, I'm going to give this a shot soon!


----------



## churchhaze (Feb 10, 2015)

Don't worry about the zinc sulfate or copper sulfate until you have all the other stuff locked in, like i said, i just use a piece of penny of Zn and Cu (luck). Even if you get a tiny amount, you will only use tiny tiny specs of it (a few miligrams in the micro stock solution)

Sodium borate (solubor) has a great second use. If you mix it with a dab of honey or corn syrup, any ants in the area will swarm to it, and you will never see them ever again. (diy ant trap)

Btw, here's the stock solutions I've been making to give you an idea. I use a 50mL syringe to get the stock solutions into DWC totes, so you don't have to measure salts with a scale.





AlphaPhase said:


> Right on dude! That's awesome, very much appreciated!! I use tap water (about 150ppm tops)- freaking A man, I'm going to give this a shot soon!


----------



## SLITLOS (Apr 28, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> Don't worry about the zinc sulfate or copper sulfate until you have all the other stuff locked in, like i said, i just use a piece of penny of Zn and Cu (luck). Even if you get a tiny amount, you will only use tiny tiny specs of it (a few miligrams in the micro stock solution)
> 
> Sodium borate (solubor) has a great second use. If you mix it with a dab of honey or corn syrup, any ants in the area will swarm to it, and you will never see them ever again. (diy ant trap)
> 
> ...


An enjoyable thread, I'm looking for a good basic formula, no
ppm stuff, just how many grams of each chem.
I've been weighing my own chems for 14 years, growing vegs.
I would like to try some hydro pot growing, my last was dirt, 40
year back.
Either a 2 or 3 part mix, in toms, I some times use a 4 part,
the regular A-B, but the micro's as a 3rd., and Pot Sul as #4.
Pot Sul is used in fruiting only.
Where I live, there is no hydro store, so we have to DYI, I have 25Kg bags of all the main chems and 1Kg bags of the micros, and scales.
Sorry if this is OT, I'm still searching the hydro threads for
help, Thanks.
SLITLOS


----------

